# Gaggia TE Single group



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Had this a few years, never used it until yesterday. Descaled it, made a flat white and tested out.

Hard to know what price to put on it. Standard gaggia Classic portafilter fits, plus is needs plumbing in. Although I used a bottle of water to feed it and it worked fine. Condition is a bit tatty as well, but it's a solid machine and the auto fill works fine as well.


----------

